# Whitby and the North Yorkshire Moors..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I think Sandra and I will go for another trip to Whitby and the North York's Moors, if it is anything like last week it will be a cracker.

You don't know what you are missing. :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well I have to go Pass there on our way to Durham so I could call in 
I would love to meet you Ray send me the deatails of where your staying


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> I think Sandra and I will go for another trip to Whitby and the North York's Moors, if it is anything like last week it will be a cracker.
> 
> You don't know what you are missing. :wink:


Yes we do


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I should be attending my sisters daughters wedding in Scarborough next weekend.
It is an easy drive home, but I think we will have a couple of days in the area and not have to rush about.
It will be nice, hopefully to put a name to a face, maybe Mavis and Ray too.


It will be an oprortunity to check everything works in mh prior to Holland visit.


Cheers

Dave p


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

i passed nearby whitby this weekend , went to thornton le dale near pickering , the area is marvellous there is a little village on the outskirts called fryup and last month actually had a fryup in fryup!!!am now waiting to go to booze a little bit south east of fryup!
happy days


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

locovan said:


> Well I have to go Pass there on our way to Durham so I could call in
> I would love to meet you Ray send me the deatails of where your staying


You stay away from Durham Mavis.

We have enough troublemakers as it is. :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well thats the dogs booked into the kennels.

Dave p


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Meet you in Durham at weekend then Mave? :wink: 

Apparently its all going on up there so think its our cuppa tea! snigger

Greenie :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

747 said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have to go Pass there on our way to Durham so I could call in
> ...


It would be awful if you found out you was my relative as I go to Durham to sort through all the files as my dad's side come from South Hilton :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Mavis,

I have never heard of South Hilton in County Durham. :? 

There is however a South Hylton in Tyne and Wear.  

It is now part of the City of Sunderland. That would make you a 'Mackem'. Ask geordie01 what he thinks of Mackems, you will have to excuse his language. :lol: 

If you need any help, let me know. I have researched my family history and may be of assistance.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh a meet up near home, can I come?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

747 said:


> Hi Mavis,
> 
> I have never heard of South Hilton in County Durham. :?
> 
> ...


All the records are held at Durham and I have my family in Bishopwearsmouth, and Swalewell Wickham Durham 
If you know any Kirsop's or Greavestone???


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Whilst driving through Pickering last year the Pickering Antiques Centre shop had a sign in the window saying "free overnight parking for motorhomes at the rear"Might be worth a look if you are in the area or passing by.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Yorkshire*

Hi

I always like to stay at www.hookshousefarm.co.uk

Lovely spot.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have just tried my sunday best suit on.
The trousers have srunk round the waist by a few inches since daughters wedding.

More money to spend.

Dave p


----------



## charleyfen (Jun 23, 2009)

Pickering Antiques Centre is not "free overnight parking it's £10 a night for motorhomes at the rear


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Mavis,

If it is Parish records that you are looking for then Durham is the place.

Other handy sources are;

Northumberland and Durham Family History Society (In Newcastle).

Tyne and Wear Archive (In Newcastle).

I live just minutes away from Swalwell and Whickham, so if you are round that way, let me know. If you are in the m/home, I can sort out a wilding spot or two for you.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My ancestors on my dads side come from that area.
We may all be related.
:lol: 

Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

My GGGreta Grandmother had 6 children by 4 men one was married    she never married --err can you see we look alike


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Loaded up and ready to set off in the morning.
Laptop and charger , tom tom, phone charger and the other bits i usually forget are aboard.

See you soon
Dave p


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

locovan said:


> My GGGreta Grandmother had 6 children by 4 men one was married    she never married --err can you see we look alike


Not many changes in your family then. 

What about your wicked past then???? 8O

C'mon, spill the beans. 8)

Here is me thinking that Greenie is a bad influence on you and it is the other way round. :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Charming! Well am armed and dangerous going solo me n dawgs. I have got the urge so wagons nearly rolling ....

Greenie


----------

